# PELAGIC PIRATE offshore 8-18 Bottom Bumping N Blue Marlin Magic



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Posting this for my boat partner Reggie who had a nice trip this last weekend, while i was in Ky getting ready for the early Bow opener::



Left the pass late Saturday morning with the kids for a little bottom bumping action. After stocking up on ice and Fuel Friday night for the early start, we fell prey to a leaking coolant hose just before leaving the pass. Luckily, we diagnose and head back to the marina for parts after the alarm goes off and John's head-up awareness. After John helps me put together a quick fix, we test out the repair and it look good. So we get out, albeit a late start. 
To try and warm up before the bottom fishing, we deploy a couple trolling lures and score a giant Kingfish. Jamie reels in his first Kingfish ever. He's on the board.
When we finally arrive at the spot there is no action. On to the next, still no action. Super hot conditions so we all decide to jump into the glass-flat gulf to cool off. We move West for better action and find it. Instant bites and everyone is hooked up. By mid-afternoon we've got a fish box full of Red Grouper, Scamp, and a B-Liner. Released almost a dozen nice snapper and three sharks in the process. Everybody is beat so we decide to try for a little trolling action and swing out a little deeper before heading in. 
Within about 20 minutes we score a Wahoo. John steps out on the swim platform to gaff the fish and he gets slashed by the Wahoo...and stuck with the giant stainless steel hook. Luckily, the hook did more damage than the Wahoos' teeth and he walked away bloody, but not in need of serious treatment. 
Not long after the baits go back in the water and the long rigger goes off. This time we look back and see a bill slashing across the top of the water...and it's got big shoulders! We're on with a blue marlin, and this one is buttoned up good. It puts on a big show, sounds, and then comes up grey-hounding several times next to the boat. Then it dumps the spool again so we are back to work backing down on the fish. John hooks me up by handling the boat beautifully in the process and we work together to keep the line tight. 
After about a 30 minute fight we land a blue marlin in 300 feet of water. All the kids huddle in the tower to watch the whole show. Incredible way to finish the day after a nearly disastrous start. Jamie scores his first Kingfish, Wahoo, Red Grouper, and Scamp ever. John goes home with a nice gash in his shin, but a huge smile on his face. Great trip, and what meant the most is that the boys were all on board to see it go down.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, great report,


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on a great trip.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great report, i bet those boys are hooked now.


----------



## Jamie.Davidson (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a link to the (full) video footage of reeling in the Blue Marlin. A truly fantastic day!!


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice! It's good to see the kids getting an early start!


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Can't believe the guy that once had a jig stuck in the back of his head also got attacked by a wahoo.:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man! Grouper, snapper, wahoo and a Blue! with kids to boot! Great job! Great video! Love seeing the kids out there!

Robert


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

I have watched alot of videos on this forum and that is my favorite. Ya'll stayed so calm with the big marlin, I would have been a wreck. The quy fighting that fish had to have some guns up under them sleeves, this video taught me alot, to stay calm. Beautiful fish and beautiful smiles from them kids. Looking forward to seeing more videos from that team.


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

Whereabouts?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

the guy on the rod is my Boat Partner Reggie:thumbup:

who is one hell of a fisherman who has the best of luck combined with top notch skills which is what all fisherman need ............... Oh yea and my new rod and reel ......LOL..........( thanks for catching something on that sucker)

I too agree , that was the most mello marlin video i have ever watched , probably a whole differnet story had i been in the boat as i go nuts !


Congrats to all in the boat that day 


On a side note , that dude John "Full" Moon is some kind of luck charm for us as i think he's been on our boat 4 times :::: our monster super moon swordfish , 2 blue Marlin and a sailfish.......................He is invited any time as he is our billfish magnet :thumbsup:




bambam said:


> I have watched alot of videos on this forum and that is my favorite. Ya'll stayed so calm with the big marlin, I would have been a wreck. The quy fighting that fish had to have some guns up under them sleeves, this video taught me alot, to stay calm. Beautiful fish and beautiful smiles from them kids. Looking forward to seeing more videos from that team.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

BlueHeron35 said:


> Whereabouts?


North of the Squiggles in 300 ft of water:thumbsup:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome! Great job guys.


----------

